# Auto Insurance for TT RS



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm conflicted here, I could get an awesome deal for a TT RS but honestly the insurance on this car might be too much for me. I'm currently 27, in the military, clean record, blah blah blah... currently none of the insurance companies online show the TT RS on their websites as an option to choose from, so I opted to use a Audi S5 (similar price range/2-door/HP ratings somewhat relative). Comes out being about $180 per month or so, likely will be $200 for a TT RS though. 

I’m currently on pre-order for a 2012/2013 VW Golf R, but with Audi offering 3-5k off from they’re TT RS line-up I was extremely interested to say the least.

I plan on placing between 30k to 35k for the down payment, regardless of which car I go with. I'm hoping the more down payment I place the less I'll pay on auto insurance (since I would owe less on the car then)? Is that assumption inaccurate? 

For the current TT RS owners on here, what are you dishing out per month for insurance? Would appreciate any feedback on these matters!! Thanks in advance.


-Alex


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

emagdnim47 said:


> I'm conflicted here, I could get an awesome deal for a TT RS but honestly the insurance on this car might be too much for me. I'm currently 27, in the military, clean record, blah blah blah... currently none of the insurance companies online show the TT RS on their websites as an option to choose from, so I opted to use a Audi S5 (similar price range/2-door/HP ratings somewhat relative). Comes out being about $180 per month or so, likely will be $200 for a TT RS though.
> 
> I’m currently on pre-order for a 2012/2013 VW Golf R, but with Audi offering 3-5k off from they’re TT RS line-up I was extremely interested to say the least.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I think your down payment assumption is inaccurate. I'm pretty sure the rates are based on a number of factors that don't include the loan amount. Are you shopping with USAA? Their rates are hit or miss depending on the car/person. You should definitely shop around with different companies. You'll have to call, though, as they're not going to have the TT RS on their online quoting system yet.

That said, the Golf R is a fantastic car. It wouldn't be such a bad thing to keep your order and upgrade in a few years. And, in case you didn't know, BMW has really good military discounts as well. My friend just got 14% off his new M3.

- Jeremy -


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Unfortunately, I think your down payment assumption is inaccurate. I'm pretty sure the rates are based on a number of factors that don't include the loan amount. Are you shopping with USAA? Their rates are hit or miss depending on the car/person. You should definitely shop around with different companies. You'll have to call, though, as they're not going to have the TT RS on their online quoting system yet.
> 
> That said, the Golf R is a fantastic car. It wouldn't be such a bad thing to keep your order and upgrade in a few years. And, in case you didn't know, BMW has really good military discounts as well. My friend just got 14% off his new M3.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I figured as much, I know if you own the car in full insurance is knocked down a notch. Yes, been with USAA and emailed them my MAS quote to see if they respond w/ an estimated premium amount. I'll PM you if your interested w/ such results.

Indeed, the R will be great too but VW placing us in the dark for this long (firm specs/cost) is getting real old. Looked into the M3's as well and yes they're offering it 7k off US MSRP, pretty amazing deal too. decisions decisions

-Alex


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

emagdnim47 said:


> I figured as much, I know if you own the car in full insurance is knocked down a notch.


That's still not right. If you own your car outright, no one (i.e. the lender) is demanding you buy full coverage insurance for it, but if you want that for yourself, it's still going to be the same price. 
Insurance companies do have rates for the TT-RS, but you will have to give them a VIN number for them to find it. You could snag one from AutoTrader just to get a quote. I can tell you it's a bit higher than I thought it would be, insurance rates are legalized extortion and they seem totally random sometimes.
One more thought, when you're shopping for insurance ask for the bi-annual or annual rate. Many companies will give you a different (cheaper) rate if you pay for it upfront, or twice a year as opposed to monthly. Then again, some of them simply divide up the premium and maybe attach a small monthly service charge. So you might be comparing apples and oranges if you focus to much on the monthly amount.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

emagdnim47 said:


> I figured as much, I know if you own the car in full insurance is knocked down a notch.


I wish! I never borrow money for non-essential items like cars. Insurance rates are the same. They depend on the specific vehicle, the repair costs, likelihood of it getting stolen in a given market, the driver's age and history, plus a bunch of other stuff. The MSRP of the vehicle matters, but not if it's owned outright, owned by the bank, or rented (i.e. leased).


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

emagdnim47 said:


> For the current TT RS owners on here, what are you dishing out per month for insurance?


I checked with my insurer, State Farm, and they quoted me today $393.52/six months ($65.59/month)

Bodily Injury 250,000/500,000, Prop.Damage 100,000), Pers Injury Prot. 5,000, $100 ded. Comp., $500 ded. Coll., Emergency Road Service, Car Rental & Travel Expense 80%/day $500 max., Uninsured/Underinsured Motor Vehicle (BI 100,000/300,000 PD 100,000)

The above $393. includes approx. $184. in discounts (the six month premium would have been about $578. without the discounts) for Multiple Line (house) $63.26, Multicar $59.00, Vehicle Safety? $2.76, Accident-Free $59.29

"Two drivers in household" (me & my wife)... "There are no male or unmarried female drivers under age 25"


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> I never borrow money for non-essential items like cars.


Um, that's great, but I just want everyone to know that not all doctors are in the same situation.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

DrDomm said:


> Um, that's great, but I just want everyone to know that not all doctors are in the same situation.


:laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dr. Bill said:


> I wish! I never borrow money for non-essential items like cars. Insurance rates are the same. They depend on the specific vehicle, the repair costs, likelihood of it getting stolen in a given market, the driver's age and history, plus a bunch of other stuff. The MSRP of the vehicle matters, but not if it's owned outright, owned by the bank, or rented (i.e. leased).


1) If I were someone in your situation, I'd consider borrowing the money when the cost of money is low enough. On my last car, I had a 5-year loan at *0%* interest! They're losing money with inflation alone. In that case you could take your lump sum you were going to dump in the car and do something better with it.

2) Regarding the insurance rates, I think one cause for confusion here is that you're required to carry collision and comprehensive coverage in addition to just the basic liability coverage if the bank still owns the car, so you're "minimum" possible insurance cost is higher.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

You guys don't even want to know what I'm going to be paying for insurance on this car...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

bsmack said:


> You guys don't even want to know what I'm going to be paying for insurance on this car...


Hah. You guys are scaring me. I haven't requested a quote yet...

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I jumped insurance ships yesterday. Weirdly, I left Farmer's for the Hartford two years ago when I had a MINI and a BMW M-Coupe and the latter's rate was almost half for both cars. When I dropped the Bimmer and had the MINI only, it was downright cheap. 
Fast forward to last week when I go to add the Audi, and it almost tripled! I called my old Farmer's agent back and they were able to undercut the Hartford by several hundred a year. (and as noted in my previous post, you get the cheapest premium by either paying 6 months or a year upfront)
I personally don't believe any one insurance company is better than the next. You don't really find out how good they are until God forbid you have a claim. I have also found that having an agent who will go to bat for you is probably the best thing you can have in your favor.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

- Jeremy - said:


> Hah. You guys are scaring me. I haven't requested a quote yet...
> 
> - Jeremy -


Don't worry, it's pretty much my fault. I believe I have 1 speeding ticket and 2 at fault accidents on my record currently (both accidents should be wiped from my record soon though, as well as that ticket).

Oh, and just so everyone else stops complaining about insurance costs...$3300 for the year.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

bsmack said:


> Don't worry, it's pretty much my fault. I believe I have 1 speeding ticket and 2 at fault accidents on my record currently (both accidents should be wiped from my record soon though, as well as that ticket).
> 
> Oh, and just so everyone else stops complaining about insurance costs...$3300 for the year.




- Jeremy -


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> That's still not right. If you own your car outright, no one (i.e. the lender) is demanding you buy full coverage insurance for it, but if you want that for yourself, it's still going to be the same price.
> Insurance companies do have rates for the TT-RS, but you will have to give them a VIN number for them to find it. You could snag one from AutoTrader just to get a quote. I can tell you it's a bit higher than I thought it would be, insurance rates are legalized extortion and they seem totally random sometimes.
> One more thought, when you're shopping for insurance ask for the bi-annual or annual rate. Many companies will give you a different (cheaper) rate if you pay for it upfront, or twice a year as opposed to monthly. Then again, some of them simply divide up the premium and maybe attach a small monthly service charge. So you might be comparing apples and oranges if you focus to much on the monthly amount.


Ah thank you for clarifying that for me, wasn't sure were I heard that from but makes sense now. I'll use your recommendations regarding this matter. Thanks for your inputs!

Alex


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> I wish! I never borrow money for non-essential items like cars. Insurance rates are the same. They depend on the specific vehicle, the repair costs, likelihood of it getting stolen in a given market, the driver's age and history, plus a bunch of other stuff. The MSRP of the vehicle matters, but not if it's owned outright, owned by the bank, or rented (i.e. leased).


I agree w/ everything stated above, thanks for the input:thumbup:

Alex


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I checked with my insurer, State Farm, and they quoted me today $393.52/six months ($65.59/month)
> 
> Bodily Injury 250,000/500,000, Prop.Damage 100,000), Pers Injury Prot. 5,000, $100 ded. Comp., $500 ded. Coll., Emergency Road Service, Car Rental & Travel Expense 80%/day $500 max., Uninsured/Underinsured Motor Vehicle (BI 100,000/300,000 PD 100,000)


That is an awesome deal you have going for you, and thanks for your feedback! USAA responded with my six month premium approximately $571.00, so about $95.15 per month. My coverage is basically identical to yours as well. This outcome was not expected, I was assuming it'd be at least twice that amount. I may lean towards ordering the TT RS vs. the Golf R now, I'll dream easier tonight indeed......:thumbup:

Alex


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

emagdnim47 said:


> That is an awesome deal you have going for you, and thanks for your feedback! USAA responded with my six month premium approximately $571.00, so about $95.15 per month. My coverage is basically identical to yours as well. This outcome was not expected, I was assuming it'd be at least twice that amount. I may lean towards ordering the TT RS vs. the Golf R now, I'll dream easier tonight indeed......:thumbup:
> 
> Alex


USAA just gave me a quote of $434 for six months. The policy is a 300000/500000/100000 with a $1k deductible. Discounts for multi-car, plus we have homeowners and umbrella policies with USAA as well.

Way less expensive than the GT3RS!


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> USAA just gave me a quote of $434 for six months. The policy is a 300000/500000/100000 with a $1k deductible. Discounts for multi-car, plus we have homeowners and umbrella policies with USAA as well.
> 
> Way less expensive than the GT3RS!


That's by far the best qoute I've heard thus far! Must pay off having other assets such as owning real estate and what not. For my age I can't complain w/ what they're offering. 

Question: When USAA provided me this qoute they stated "the Audi TT and Audi TT RS they're in the same category for insurance purposes. " Does this strike you to be a false statement? I replied back w/ more specifics of the TT RS, MSRP/engine specs/and gave them the VIN number again. It just feels to good to be true.

-Alex


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

emagdnim47 said:


> That's by far the best qoute I've heard thus far!
> -Alex


Other than mine beat his by $40 over the 6 months


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Other than mine beat his by $40 over the 6 months


Incredible!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

emagdnim47 said:


> Question: When USAA provided me this qoute they stated "the Audi TT and Audi TT RS they're in the same category for insurance purposes. " Does this strike you to be a false statement? I replied back w/ more specifics of the TT RS, MSRP/engine specs/and gave them the VIN number again. It just feels to good to be true.
> 
> -Alex


Hey! Don't ruin it for the rest of us!!  I'm sure the insurance companies could stand to lose a few bucks...

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

emagdnim47 said:


> "the Audi TT and Audi TT RS they're in the same category for insurance purposes. "


There's a lot of myths about how insurance companies rate cars. I don't know how many times people have told me (and believed) that because their car is a convertible/red/fast/expensive, etc. that it costs more.
In truth, their formula is probably as complicated an algorithm as the FICO credit scoring is, and just as secretive. Basically, price is based on how much it costs to fix, and how often they expect to have to.
I suspect the TT's extensive use of aluminum in the body and chassis contributes to cost, and anyone younger is going to pay more than an older person (those darn accident statistics), but the engine type probably doesn't increase/decrease risk much across the TT line.
One of the anomalies I've always heard is that Corvettes are relatively cheap to insure. You would think with their fiberglass body and high horsepower they would be a handful, but that is tempered by the fact that its demographic is mostly older, more conservative drivers that just don't crash them as much.


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Insurance rates*

just thought I'd chime in with some data as I recently called Safeco to get an idea of how my insurance rates would change if I got a TTRS.

I'm 29 and so is the GF. We're on a shared plan for her 2008 A4 2.0T Quattro and my 2002 Mk1 TT Quattro Coupe.

Trading in my TT for a TTRS would increase our insurance by $532/yr. ($1989/yr total) We've both got clean records and no accidents.

Safeco didn't have the TTRS in their system, so they had to do a custom quote. Might change when they have the TTRS in their system and the rate would go down. The cost increase for the TTRS was roughly the same as a 87 RS4, 996 Turbo, 996/997 GT3 and 993 Turbo. E92 M3 was about $200/yr less than the TTRS.


----------



## kris.felix19 (Aug 16, 2011)

As mentioned above, your car insurance rates aren’t solely reliant on the car you drive. Age, driving history, credit scores, neighborhood, state- the list is endless. Also, different insurance companies have different parameters, so I think you should look at as many auto car insurance quotes as you can.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I just bought two new cars and got insurance quotes for them: 


2011 Mini Countryman ALL4: $135 per month 
2012 Audi TT RS: $70 per month (yep) 


Even the saleslady was surprised. Most likely an error. The TT has twice as much power and is twice as expensive, but costs half as much. Odd. 

Plus, I'll get a multi-car discount applied to the Mini  They also have 6 and 12 month discount payment options, but I didn't ask how much. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I just bought two new cars and got insurance quotes for them:
> 
> 
> 2011 Mini Countryman ALL4: $135 per month
> ...


 Actually, that sounds about right. My revised USAA quote was $413 for 6 months - that's $69 per month. And $50 per month less than the Porsche!


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

I believe another major factor for insurance rates is where you live. Metropolitan NY rates tend to be quite a bit higher than rural US and rates vary quite a bit just between states. 

The business model is to keep your rates stable while the repair costs (risks) go down over time. If you're not shopping for insurance every three years or so, you're probably getting ripped off. 

Age, children, tickets, umbrella policies, address and (probably) hair color (my rates are lower since I got gray hair!) all form part of that complicated algorithm they call insurance rates.


----------

